# Stressing the syllables in verbs with miş / muş



## jbionic2010

In word görmüştük do I stress the first ö or the last ü when pronounce the word?

In words gitmiş and gitmemiş do I still stress the first i?

Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

I think I say: _gör*müş*tük, git*miş*_ and _*git*memiş._


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks. When I add mış to future tense like kalkacakmış, does mış still remain under stress?


----------



## Ayline

Hi jbionic, 
I see that you have been asking a lot of stress questions which is confusing to me.Unlike English where the words have intonation where your voice goes up and down or down and up Turkish is flat or unlike Spanish where the stress is on the second last.The stress in Turkish is divided evenly across sylables or you could say there is no stress except for a few foreign words especially those with a foreign origin that are marked like hala and hala (first a has a circumflex that my keyboard does not have.Sorry)I have been teaching Turkish to foreigners for a long time.I hope I answered your question and this is helpful.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks, Ayline. I am not sure which of my questions you tried to answer, but as you can see from above posts some native Turkish people still find possible to specify how the words in Turkish are stressed, which means that stresses are actually present in the language. Although I am aware of the fact that Turkish speech is more flat, occasionally I do feel like I have to ask how to pronounce smth in a more correct way. Nonetheless before asking smth I usually try to check words via https://forvo.com/languages/tr/,
and if I am still uncertain about the general rule, then I have to ask here or somewhere else


----------



## Rallino

The Turkish stress is not like the stress in Indo-European languages where, especially in Russian and Italian, you prolong the stressed syllable and the others are reduced.

What we do is raise the pitch a little to mark the stressed syllable. Musically speaking, it's perhaps a semi-tone sharper than the other syllables. For example "ge*lin*" (bride) and "*ge*lin" (come!) are pronounced differently despite the fact that the length of "e" and "i" are the same in both words. The difference is in the pitch.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks, Rallino. Really appreciate your input.


----------



## Rallino

One additional information; if an existing word is used as a proper noun, the stress is shifted.

For example _uy*sal* _is an adjective meaning "docile". But if someone's name is, say, "Ali Uysal", then it's pronounced: Ali *UY*sal.

The same thing happens in place names: or*du* (army) / *Or*du (a city) ; de*met* (bouquet) / *De*met (a district of Ankara) ; be*bek* (baby) / *Be*bek (a district in Istanbul).


----------



## jbionic2010

So, overall it seems that it does make sense for me to ask about stresses occasionally, because they do not appear so obvious in the end


----------



## Rallino

Sure. But don't lose any sleep over it. It's not that crucial to being understood.


----------

